
Why is China building coal plants abroad? - NicoJuicy
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/29/716347646/why-is-china-placing-a-global-bet-on-coal?t=1566247339933
======
basicplus2
Coal is cheap... at the moment... and

China has a backup store of coal it bought from Australia and stockpiled for
decades.

China can command what ever price it likes for its coal if other countries
refuse to supply coal to run these new power stations.

China can supply coal for long enough to get them into debt and sell out to
China.

So it makes complete sense for china to go off coal.

